# Contact printing 4x5 negatives.



## Grandpa Ron (Sep 22, 2018)

I have a 4x5 view camera that I would like to play with.

I also have the Kodak contact printing box my uncle used it the 1940 and 50's. It is basically a light box with a glass top and cover, and a white 10 watt bulb inside.

You place the negative on the glass, place the paper on the negative, latch the lid shut, turn on the bulb for a specific time period then develop the picture. 

My question is, what kind of contrast do you get from variable contact paper with a simple white 10 watt bulb?


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 22, 2018)

Contrast will depend on the paper you use.  You can get paper in one contrast, or get polycontrast paper and use filters to adjust the contrast.


----------



## Jamesaz (Sep 22, 2018)

Hi, I'm going to say about #2 grade. That is per ilford with regard to dichroic filters at 0 in an enlarger. Of course it depends largely on the negative. I have seen 6in square poly contrast filters but I don't know if they work well in contact or if they are even still being sold. Anyway, have fun.


----------



## Gary A. (Sep 22, 2018)

Most variable contrast papers are #2 without filtration.


----------



## webestang64 (Sep 24, 2018)

I use Ilford Multigrade RC glossy for my contact prints. Without filter that paper is grade 2.


----------



## Ysarex (Sep 24, 2018)

As others have noted, without a filter variable contrast papers should be close to a grade #2. With contact printing that will be a bit lower. The assumption in grading papers is for projection printing as opposed to contact printing. Projection printing raises contrast either a little (diffuse light source (cold light head)) or quite a bit (focused light source (condenser lens head)). Replace projection-through-a-lens with contact printing and the contrast goes down.

Joe


----------

